# Plumbing & Heating supervisor



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi where thinking of moving to Canada(Vancouver) but before I start going through the process of paperwork and such a like, we would like to no if we stand much chance of getting in?. I,m a plumber of 16yrs in the trade and are educated to NVQIII GAS/LPG/HEAT PUMPS/BIOMASS/SOLAR. I,d be happy if anyone could point us in the right direction, Cheers!:ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leeleelee said:


> Hi where thinking of moving to Canada(Vancouver) but before I start going through the process of paperwork and such a like, we would like to no if we stand much chance of getting in?. I,m a plumber of 16yrs in the trade and are educated to NVQIII GAS/LPG/HEAT PUMPS/BIOMASS/SOLAR. I,d be happy if anyone could point us in the right direction, Cheers!:ranger:


As a plumber your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 occupations Canada is in need of. All being equal you would qualify as a skilled worker and be accorded Permanent Resident status. You should go to Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada and read. The application forms can be downloaded from the site. If you have any further questions, feel free to ask.


----------

